# Please help with ceiling mount purchase



## cscmtp (Jul 25, 2011)

First time projector owner. I have an Epson 8700. My dedicated home theater room has 9 foot ceilings. I will be projecting on a 130" Jamestown screen. Can anyone recommend an affordable ceiling mount to use with my projector? How far down does it need to come from the ceiling? My room length is 27', and I was guessing I'd mount it around 13-15' from the screen. Any suggestions GREATLY appreciated. I'm definitely on a budget but also don't want to buy something too cheap.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I used this one with when I had an Epson 8350 and it worked out really well.

http://www.visualapex.com/accessories/accessory_details.asp?chpartnumber=AV-817U


----------



## cscmtp (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you. I think I had read good reviews of that before. Just made the purchase!


----------



## cdillard (May 9, 2011)

Have you completed the installation of the mount? How low did you drop from the ceiling. I too am mounting an 8350, using a 120" screen. But calculations at the Epson site indicate quite a drop So I am looking for feedback from others to make sure the 8350 is the way to go for a ceiling mount installation.

Thanks
(fellow NC resident and Duke fan)


----------



## cscmtp (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually haven't gotten the mount in the mail yet. Should be here any day though. And I have the 8700, although I guess the 8350 is close enough that they would be set up the same way right?


----------

